# My First Higher Level Showjumping Competition! :O



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm going to do this by jumps, just so you don't get confused.

First Jump:
That was actually a pretty good jump! Your horse was focused, you were focused, but your leg wasn't. Remember to squeeze your highs and knees into th saddle. Also, point your toes up, and press your heels down. I lost my stirrups in a recent show for forgetting that one little detail, so it is impeckable that you remember. Your 2 point, although I know its harder with bigger jumps, shouldn't be that high. As a judge, I have seen riders who can half seat the two point, and it looks much nicer. So, try to relax the two point, don't try to look over your horse's ears. 

In the 2 point, you are curving in once you get over the jump, kind of like a jockey. Try to straighten you back, and bring back your shoulders. This will push your chest forward, forcing your back to be straight. Practice putting a crop inside your shirt on your back. Your back should line up with the crop, if it doesn't, you'll know by the pressure. It really helps me and my students. 

Your landing looks good, but you are forcing yourself to sit a bit too early. Try to stay a little elevated, so your horse doesn't feel that automatic pressure. It will calm your horse, and your landing will be a lot smoother. 

Second Jump: 

On your second jump, you confused your horse. You were diving out of the jump, then last minute turned into it. NEVER do that!!! If you don't think you can center the jump, take a circle, and go at it straight. You will end up with refusals and injuries if you continue to do last minute swerves. It is dangerous for both you, and your horse. 

I can't see your position, so I can't really critique, but same on the two point and the back. 

Third Jump:

The problem started on your way over to the third jump. You were bending your horse to the rail too much, and urging him to go faster. This is were your problem started. Keep your horse straight along fence lines so they know to be straight when you get to the jump. 

As you approached the jump, you bended him again. Horses cannot, will not, will never jump if their bodies are not straight. Your horse in return tried to straighten last minute, causing is speed to plumet, and the refusal. 

You did two point a little early, so he still tried to take the jump, probably to please you, however it obviously didn't work. Only two point when you are AT the jump. Two pointing early could cause chips and taking the jump long, even refusals. 

Fourth Jump:

This one looked really good! Your appraoch was straight, and high energy, but for some reason, you did the worst possible thing you could have done. You slowed your horse before the jump. Never ever never ever slow your horse before the jump. In fact, give him a little kick for encouragement when you get to it. Slowing your horse caused him to stumble, and make the jump sloppy instead of beautiful. 

You back and your two point have the same critique as the first jump, you need to 2 point less, land easier, and straighten your back. Jumpers are jumpers, not jockeys. You also need to bring in those knees and bring those heels down!! You WILL end up losing your stirrups if you are not careful!! 

One a side note, you should put your hair in your helment when jumping. xD Just a judges nitpick

Fifth Jump:
This one was absolutley perfect. Your horse had energy, his form was great, your two point looked a little lower and your leg was a little more in. Your pace was good, the horse was dead on, this was a picture perfect jump. I have no critique for it 

Sixth Jump:
Your approach was amazing. Your horse was focused, body straight, the jump was a little sloppy. Your leg was all the way out and your foot flat. Your horse took it willigly, but kind of left you behind because of your 2 point. You reallly need to work on that. Don't try to look over your horses ears!

Your landing was pretty nice, just try staying up and landing in the saddle later. It will calm you rhorses back, because it looks like it's hollowing in a bit after you land. You are very good and giving him a push after he lands though, bonus points in the show ring. 

Seventh Jump:
Your horse looks incredible in this jump, however you are still trying to see over him. Focus on where his forelock starts, so your not over reaching. Your heels look amazing, much better in this jump, and your knees still need to come in. Remember, shoulders back, chest out. It will help both your back, and your 2 point. 

Your landing was different then all of the others. You actually shoved yourself into the landing, and I know it's a high jump, but your horse's back hollowed. This CAN and WILL cause problems if you don't soften your landing. Your horse should be up and ready, not hollowed for the next jump. 

Eighth Jump:
I can't see this one too well, so I cannot critique it. Sorry!!

Second Jump, Again:

You again, bended your horse in. You didn't do it as much, so he was still able to make the jump, but you did it enough to knock a rail. Same about your 2 point, knees and heels. 

Couldn't see the landing, sorry!!

Bounce Jump after Second:
Phenominal. Absolutley beautiful. No critique.

Tenth Jump (green):
You approach was ready and focused, then you _half halted_ your horse!! What was that about!!??!! Your horse WILL end up refusuing the jump and you WILL get thrown off. Never ever half halt before a jump. Do the exact opposite!! In return to that, the jump pretty much failed, although I am VERY surprised that he took it. Same with your body, no more critique on the jump.


Eleventh Jump:
Couldn't see, couldn't critique. Sorry!!

Jump number 12:
Couldn't see, couldn't critique. Sorry!!

Thirteenth Jump:
I could only see the take off and landing. Your 2 point still needs to be lower, and your leg in, but otherwise, that was an amazing jump! Picture perfect!!

Fourteenth Jump:
Couldn't see, couldn't critique. Sorry!!

Fifteenth Jump (blue and white):
Perfect. 100% perfect. No critique. 

Sixteenth Jump:
Your approach was good, body good, but your horse actually curved in mid-air. That is SO dangerous!!! Did you at all give him a kick in air? The jump looked pretty bad because of this, and you guys could have gotten realy hurt if he had landed the wrong way. PLEASE BE CAREFULL!!!

Seventeenth Jump:
Oh my god, that was better then my jumps, same hieght!! COMPLIMENTS? Your amazing!!!

Eighteenth Jump:
Your horses ears were forward, your 2 point was low, you leg was somewhat in, your heels were down. This was definately a learning lesson jump for you and your horse. Great job!! This bounce was a huge success!!

Nineteenth Jump, Last Line:
Ugh. You half halted AGAIN on this one, so your horse took it at an angle. The jump was ok, besides that. Your last jump was the same thing. 

Overall:

This course was an ok ridden course, you only had 1 major fault, and that was the refusal. You are an amazing rider who will excell, and I don't say that to most. You and your horse made a great team, and I hope you two go onto the big ones!

Hope I helped!
-Nikki


----------



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

I just read your reply to me on your last thread, you can disregard some of the things I suggested, for I have read the post. Sorry!!


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

Riding21Years: Pheeew that's a long critique!  But thank you, I'm very happy you bothered to critique so much! :') And it's totally okay about the back position things, no problem!  I'll definitely be reading all that once I come home tonight!


----------



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm glad I could help. I wouldn't bother critiquing that much if you weren't such a good, focused rider


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

So I've finally gone through all your critique while going through the video again.. 

And yes, I saw a lot of what you mentioned which I myself hadn't noticed, and now I have a lot to try and practice for my next jumping lesson..! Thank you!

On the refusal jump, I kind of saw it coming.. :/ His left side is his bad side, which means trouble for me to bend him to the left without him actually going left, plus there were toys and things lying in that corner which he had to look at, PLUS the kind of sharp turn (well at least sharp for me!) - So yes, I could feel like I wasn't going to make it already by the rail, but I tried anyway.. I think you can see me kind of shake my head when he refuses.. xD

Also, thanks for the help with his back and my landing - I may have a different back position, but I noticed that I do land pretty heavily..! I think that's why he doesn't lift his back and curve his neck on the second jump in the "bounce jumps".. :/ I'll shorten my stirrups, and see if it helps my landing, and keeping my heels down :b

And I have to admit, I have tried loosing my stirrup in a competition before too, where I was forced to jump with just one, and since my weight was in my stirrup and I wasn't really holding on with my knees - you've seen how my knees are over jumps xD I just always forget though! - I kind of half fell down on his neck and saddle, but somehow he saved me over the jump without a hit, and I was able to catch the stirrup again before the next jump.. ')

But thank you once more, and I hope you will be willing to critique again for my next videos..!  Although its probably going to be a while, my next competition is in November.. But then we'll have some time to practice and hopefully there will be a difference


----------



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm happy to help, and I accidently misnamed some of the jumps. The bounce jumps were lines, I'm sorry xD I'm trying to work with my horse, Cousteau on 3'6 bounce jumps, I'm sure you know what that it, so I had it on my mind. Anytime you need critiquing, let me know


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

Riding21Years said:


> First Jump:
> That was actually a pretty good jump! Your horse was focused, you were focused, but your leg wasn't. Remember to squeeze your highs and knees into th saddle. Also, point your toes up, and press your heels down.


 
I have allways been told to NEVER squeeze with my thighs or knees, cause this pushes you out of the saddle.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Lonestar22 said:


> I have allways been told to NEVER squeeze with my thighs or knees, cause this pushes you out of the saddle.



Yeah I was told not to grip with my knees, it will make your leg slide back, but grip with your calf instead.

About the third jump (the one he refused), you stopped riding. You just threw your horse away at the base of the jump. Just remember, let the jump come to you, and don't give too soon. Also you over jumped almost all the jumps. If you just sit and wait, the horse will bring you into your two point automatically. You don't have to jump for your horse.

And your stirrups really need to come up about 2 holes.

But good job, and gorgeous horse


----------



## FoxyRoxy1507 (Jul 15, 2008)

well you never want to squeeze with your knee but you want some squeeze in your thigh this helps solidify your leg and turn your toes forward to help you grip with your calf. if your thigh isnt slightly squeezed its almost impossible to close your calf correctly on the horse


----------



## Vicizmax (Aug 11, 2008)

ErikaLynn: Yeaa, I think I kind of left him to himself there on the third jump because I could already see and feel it failing, and so I kind of, like you said, stopped riding.. Perhaps I could have pushed him forwards anyway, but I dont consider myself that good of a rider to risk something like that.. However a refusal is of course not much better, I guess I should have just made a circle from the star - But I decided to try it out anyway, and in the last second my motivation kind of disappeared..

As for the knees, I think what Riding21Years means is that they shouldnt be poking out like that like mine do..  Because I _do_ feel like I kind of hang loose from the saddle in a jump and that I stand up too much so that there is waay too much space between my bottom and the saddle.. But thanks for the critique.. I just remembered that my old trainer had told me that I should keep my legs/knees/calves close to the saddle and not let go, but not necessarily squeeze. And then simply bend in the hips over the jump, and keep the lower part of my body the same..
But I have an irritating habit of doing the opposite, and I'm trying to get rid of it.. :/


----------



## Riding21Years (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, Vicizmax was right xD Thats what I meant


----------



## Charis (Jul 6, 2010)

Riding21Years said:


> I'm going to do this by jumps, just so you don't get confused.
> 
> First Jump:
> That was actually a pretty good jump! Your horse was focused, you were focused, but your leg wasn't. Remember to squeeze your highs and knees into th saddle. Also, point your toes up, and press your heels down. I lost my stirrups in a recent show for forgetting that one little detail, so it is impeckable that you remember. Your 2 point, although I know its harder with bigger jumps, shouldn't be that high. As a judge, I have seen riders who can half seat the two point, and it looks much nicer. So, try to relax the two point, don't try to look over your horse's ears.
> ...


*This post scared me a little, so my [very brief] arguments are above in bold. *


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Vicizmax said:


> ErikaLynn: Yeaa, I think I kind of left him to himself there on the third jump because I could already see and feel it failing, and so I kind of, like you said, stopped riding.. Perhaps I could have pushed him forwards anyway, but I dont consider myself that good of a rider to risk something like that.. However a refusal is of course not much better, I guess I should have just made a circle from the star - But I decided to try it out anyway, and in the last second my motivation kind of disappeared..
> /


I had this same problem, that's why I noticed it. The horse I ride though, would stop dead and I would go flying off the front of her. I quickly learned how to ride to every fence. 

Maybe if you pushed him forward he would have went over, he seems like a willing jumper, but I understand sometimes the safest thing is to stop. I would rather have a fault than an injury. 

It's just something to remember for next time.


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Charis, you pretty much said everything I was about to reply & say. The comments about not looking ahead & not half-halting before a fence seemed especially off to me.


----------



## Silverada (Oct 6, 2010)

Ermmm i m not gonna critique each jump, the off and the landing etc... For one thing, congrats if that was your first 1.10 ! It seemed to me that you had two things in your mind... "Go forward" and "Don't let him go too fast". I don't know your horse, but it seems to me that he is an easy going horse. I mean, he doesn't need lot of kicking, whip, spurts etc for each step. If that's the case, try to push him less with your hips...
In general terms, i like your riding, but i think you are using too much the hips push. It was an old school way of riding, when the horses were not that willing of moving forward so you had to try everything to make them move.
But imaging yourself running and someone pushing you to run faster, that the feeling the horse gets.

And again, i like your riding, i don't know your horse, so i might be wrong. Good luck to your next shows!


----------

